# Stick blender



## Rosies (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you use a stick blender for making soap? If so what brand do you use? I have yet to make my first batch and want to get all the info I can before I start. I just purchased Elaine White's Super Formulas book and I've been doing a lot of reading on the net.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Absolutely with the stick blender!!! They're cheap at Walmart, Kmart. Also check out Kathy Millers site. A lot of very useful information. Get ready to become addicted!!!


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I use my drill press. I set the speed on the slowest possible setting and move the kettle around under the spinning mixer blade.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

A stick blender is awesome! Unfortunately, mine died on a batch that was barely starting to trace.  I now have soap that set up nice, but is stringy when used. 

Like with keeping bees, read, read, read! Also, make sure you have vinegar (to neutralize the lye) and safety glasses on hand!

Good luck!


----------

